# Fins turning red??



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am currently treated my fish for fin rot with Kanaplex. He's been on it for 4 days now. His fins are starting to turn red which is a sign of fin rot I think, but I'm treating him for that. Is it possible that the medicine is actually making it worse?? He didn't have as much red before I started the medication.

I'm getting very worried.

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks,
Morgan


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

It is possible that the Kanaplex is starting to do more harm than good. If you feel his fin rot has stabilized then I would take him off the Kanaplex and start using Betta Betta fix remedy its an all-natural treatment. Also try to keep the water temp between 80-82 degrees for a few days.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't believe red is a fin rot sign. I think it could be either ammonia issues or just his regular coloring. I have never heard of it being a part of fin rot. What size tank is he in and how often do you do water changes?


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> I don't believe red is a fin rot sign. I think it could be either ammonia issues or just his regular coloring. I have never heard of it being a part of fin rot. What size tank is he in and how often do you do water changes?


I've been doing 100% water changes every other day. I've heard of ammonia burns and stuff like that but I think my water is fine. I used test strips and they tested for general hardness, another type of harndness (sorry I forget what it is), PH, and two types of nitrate. All tested fine.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He may just be changing color. A lot of betta's get whats called red wash in this community. If you get to worried PM a moderator and they will put you in the right direction to get help or piece of mind. I would PM a Mod in case it is the Kanaplex that is doing it though.


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> He may just be changing color. A lot of betta's get whats called red wash in this community. If you get to worried PM a moderator and they will put you in the right direction to get help or piece of mind. I would PM a Mod in case it is the Kanaplex that is doing it though.


What do you mean by PM a moderator? Sorry I'm new here lol

Thanks for the advice,
Morgan


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

No problem. Send a private message to a Moderator. They are found in bold on the main page that shows who is online. It's a box in the bottom left corner. Click on one of them and you should see something that says send a private message. Dramaqueen and Byron are online right now. Both great people. Actually all of them are nice. 

Click on one of the names in bold (Mod) 

Go to contact info and click send a private message. Sometimes it's helpful to include a link to this thread so they can see what you wrote. So, copy and paste a link to this thread to your private message too.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmm, can you by any chance post a picture so we can see what kind of red, like throughout the fins, or in places, also do you see any red in the eye, It's weird that I am wondering that in a way too, ok, I am in the process of also treating with AQ (Aquarium Salt) for fin rot, and it's been 3 days, my VT is in a 1.75 gal Kritter Keeper, and he is swimming and eating much better, and now he is developing some red in his fins..so i thought that is was his color coming out, and I also thought he's be a pure blue, now it's looking like a blue/red color..? I am also going to post a picture of the most recent one I took today day 3 of treatment.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

*Does this Fishy Look Ok*

This is the rescue blue VT that is being treated with AQ salt..but recently he has this red coming out of his face??:shock: Not sure if this is natural looking or is there something wrong??

But if you look in his fins, the lower ones, there is some reddish color blending in..I think..I ddidnt see this yesterday..and I am confused, and worried:shock:


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

lelei said:


> Hmm, can you by any chance post a picture so we can see what kind of red, like throughout the fins, or in places, also do you see any red in the eye, It's weird that I am wondering that in a way too, ok, I am in the process of also treating with AQ (Aquarium Salt) for fin rot, and it's been 3 days, my VT is in a 1.75 gal Kritter Keeper, and he is swimming and eating much better, and now he is developing some red in his fins..so i thought that is was his color coming out, and I also thought he's be a pure blue, now it's looking like a blue/red color..? I am also going to post a picture of the most recent one I took today day 3 of treatment.


Yes! This is exactly what's happening with me. I'm not using AQ salt but the redness is showing on his face/eyes a bit and on his fins about the same areas as well. When I first got him he was solid blue. Over the years he's gotten some red and back then I was very uneducated on caring for bettas and now, years later, he's starting to get even more red. Let me know if you figure anything out.


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> No problem. Send a private message to a Moderator. They are found in bold on the main page that shows who is online. It's a box in the bottom left corner. Click on one of them and you should see something that says send a private message. Dramaqueen and Byron are online right now. Both great people. Actually all of them are nice.
> 
> Click on one of the names in bold (Mod)
> 
> Go to contact info and click send a private message. Sometimes it's helpful to include a link to this thread so they can see what you wrote. So, copy and paste a link to this thread to your private message too.


Thanks for the instructions! I think I will send them a message once I get a good picture of my fish so they can really see what I'm dealing with.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I am actually going to PM Old fish Lady..she is an expert on these things..


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

lelei said:


> I am actually going to PM Old fish Lady..she is an expert on these things..


Cool. Please let me know what she says if you can. I'm hesitated continuing the treatment with Kanaplex as it seemed to have made it worse. Today would have been the 3rd and final dose, according to the instructions. I think I got some good pictures of my fish so I'm going to try to post some.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I did just PM her, and I posted my own concerns, as well. So hopefully we can get some answers. In the meantime I would stop using the treatment and clean the water 100% change, I just did the same thing, eliminating the salt but changed the water 100% and my fishy is fine, just that red that is bothering me too..


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the redness and overall quality of his fins. Not very good :/ I always remember how he was when I first got him about 3 years ago and how perfectly blue he was. Over the years he got some red and the quality just declined. Nothing has ever made it better but he seemed fine but now it's getting more red so I just want to make sure it's not serious or anything. 

Something to note, though: He did just get over being very seriously ill. He was swollen and started pineconing and had some white on his body. I really thought his whole body was shutting down because of old age. I treated him with different medications and nothing seem to be working. I even bought clove oil just in case I had to put him to sleep :-( But then one morning everything just went away and he was perfectly fine and starting eating again and his activity level is better than it's been in months! I don't know what I did, but I guess it worked :-D 

I just wanted to add all that because he is still healing and I am watching him very carefully now because he went through a lot. But anyways, here are the pictures:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I noticed you mentioned that your fishy is 3 yrs old, I wonder in his case if it is age related, that overall color that is washing out his green, or blue, is something else, I think, I am not sure, the fishy in my pic, is only a few months old, and It's disturbing to try and guess what the illnesses are, but I hope we can get some answers soon I hope your fishy is ok


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

lelei said:


> I noticed you mentioned that your fishy is 3 yrs old, I wonder in his case if it is age related, that overall color that is washing out his green, or blue, is something else, I think, I am not sure, the fishy in my pic, is only a few months old, and It's disturbing to try and guess what the illnesses are, but I hope we can get some answers soon I hope your fishy is ok



Yeah every time he gets sick or anything is wrong I kind of lean towards blaming his age, but like I said he was basically looking at "the light" and all of a sudden made a miraculous turn around. So I think he still has a few more years in him ;-)

Thanks for all your help though. I really appreciate it. With a pet fish, it's usually quite hard to get your questions answered because there are basically no fish vets around. I'm so glad I found this forum. It's been a life saver. 

I'm glad your fish is well, other than the mysterious red. It's very beautiful


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I hate to say it but most betta's only live to three. He could be aging out since they are usually 6 months to a year when they are bought. He looks a little emaciated (slightly). But of course I am comparing that to my monsters who are abnormaly large. I would definatly get ahold of a Mod and see what they say. Just don't focus to much on color changes guys because a betta is known to change color for no reason at all. It's something they do throughout there life. I just recently bought a female who was grey and red, in a day she turned completly red. Another one I bought was solid white and now she is a lavender color with red streaks in her fins.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Is it weird to have just in the face tho, well in saying that I think I am seeing some in the finnage too, but around the eyes? I just hope I am not hurting him with the salt..


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> I hate to say it but most betta's only live to three. He could be aging out since they are usually 6 months to a year when they are bought. He looks a little emaciated (slightly). But of course I am comparing that to my monsters who are abnormaly large. I would definatly get ahold of a Mod and see what they say. Just don't focus to much on color changes guys because a betta is known to change color for no reason at all. It's something they do throughout there life. I just recently bought a female who was grey and red, in a day she turned completly red. Another one I bought was solid white and now she is a lavender color with red streaks in her fins.



I've heard bettas living up to about 5 years. And yeah he used to be a little chubbier but he's been really sick lately and wouldn't eat for a while so he got pretty skinny. But he's back to eating again so I think he's fine in that sense.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't really tell anything from the pics but like someone else said it could be red wash caused by old age. I'd wait for OFL to give her expert opinion.


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I can't really tell anything from the pics but like someone else said it could be red wash caused by old age. I'd wait for OFL to give her expert opinion.



I actually just PM the link to this thread asking for your opinion lol. Thanks for your input though


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome. I wish I could be more help.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

It's only been an hour since this last post, but if you wouldn't mind posting up what she tells you when you get more information? 
My Blue and White boy has had some very slight red streaks on the very edges of his fins for the last few weeks, and I wondered about that as well. At first I thought it was a disease, I treated him, he stopped eating because of the treatment, so I stopped it, changed his water, and he's had no ill-effects...but the red is still there. I'd love to hear what she has to say about your guys.  
Good luck to you, and I hope that both your bettas recover fully! 
I believe I had one once who lived to be about 4 or 5, he was just a plain petsmart rescue as well, and I didn't even house him correctly...If poor Tristan can make it that long, hopefully your boy has some good time in him as well!


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

Blue Fish said:


> It's only been an hour since this last post, but if you wouldn't mind posting up what she tells you when you get more information?
> My Blue and White boy has had some very slight red streaks on the very edges of his fins for the last few weeks, and I wondered about that as well. At first I thought it was a disease, I treated him, he stopped eating because of the treatment, so I stopped it, changed his water, and he's had no ill-effects...but the red is still there. I'd love to hear what she has to say about your guys.
> Good luck to you, and I hope that both your bettas recover fully!
> I believe I had one once who lived to be about 4 or 5, he was just a plain petsmart rescue as well, and I didn't even house him correctly...If poor Tristan can make it that long, hopefully your boy has some good time in him as well!



Thanks! I hope your your little guy heals well too. Mine is from a crappy pet store too and when I first got him I had no idea how to care for him. Through the years I've been improving his environment a lot because I keep learning new things. I agree that if he lived through the times when I had him in a tiny tank with no heater he can definitely live a couple more years in the correct conditions  (I'm still kicking myself for that crappy plastic tank I had him in with probably 65-70 degree water!)


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I have actually heard of one betta living for 7 years if that isn't incredible. Most people on here are lucky to see theirs live past three but there are a couple I have seen on here live to 5. Incredible little critters. I hope you can get some satisfying answers soon guys. Good luck.


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I can't really tell anything from the pics but like someone else said it could be red wash caused by old age. I'd wait for OFL to give her expert opinion.


Have you heard from OFL yet? Just wanted to check in.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

My rescue is doing really well, and even tho that red is still in his face, it is also throughout the finnage, so I am pretty sure it's the coloring coming out..he's in a 3gal tank, swimming and eating great


----------



## mlasater (May 30, 2012)

lelei said:


> My rescue is doing really well, and even tho that red is still in his face, it is also throughout the finnage, so I am pretty sure it's the coloring coming out..he's in a 3gal tank, swimming and eating great


Yeah same. Mine is eating like a little pig and swimming and doing well. I guess it's okay. I'm just always paranoid about ammonia burns and stuff. But the water quality is good.


----------

